# BORN-AGAIN ADDICT (4th? Incarnation)~CELEBRATING 20 YEARS OF MAC LOVE (since Fall 1991)!



## TSIZ (Sep 5, 2011)

*BORN-AGAIN ADDICT (4th? Incarnation)~CELEBRATING 20 YEARS OF MAC LOVE (since Fall 1991)!*

...Here I am, lurking on _*Specktra*_, again. I'm bi-polar in every way, including my feelings toward make-up (especially _*MAC*_) - I fall in and out of love with the brand that's equally as moody - I can't help myself, I'm back!...

  	XO,
*T *(Teresa, aka "_*TSIZ*_")


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome back!!! Just in time for what maybe a jammed packed Fall season!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

hope you stick around! hee hee!


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome! As for sticking around...I hope I do too; however, that's between me and _*MAC*_...if we have another falling-out, there are plenty of other brands I like on the _Specktra _forums!




LMD84 said:


> hope you stick around! hee hee!


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 6, 2011)

...ugh, I know! My pocketbook and I just groaned in unison...




DILLIGAF said:


> Welcome back!!! Just in time for what maybe a jammed packed Fall season!!!


----------



## bis (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome back Teresa :welcome:  Did you get something from the fall collection?


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi bis!

  	Thanks for the warm welcome(back)!

  	I B2M'ed _Prince Noir _and _Smoked Purple_, but missed-out on the one I really wanted: _Runaway Red_ (my B2M Haul posted *here*)! I'm old-school _*MAC *_- it's all about the lipstick! And thankfully so, as their lipsticks are eligible for B2M and are far less costly than their other products. Speaking of which, I'm not a _MSF_-fiend like many _*MAC*_-addicts, but I have a respectable collection - that said, I scraped-up enough $ to pick-up the re-release of _Lightscapade_ tomorrow morning(!) to compare it to the _Danse _release (silly, I know).  Also, I love _Paint Pots_, but was overwhelmed by the numerous colors released that I decided to forgo buying even but one. This "all-or-nothing" attitude works well financially when I go with "nothing"; disastrous when it's "all"! 



bis said:


> Did you get something from the fall collection?


----------



## bis (Sep 29, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> Hi bis!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome(back)!
> 
> I B2M'ed _Prince Noir _and _Smoked Purple_, but missed-out on the one I really wanted: _Runaway Red_ (my B2M Haul posted *here*)! I'm old-school _*MAC *_- it's all about the lipstick! And thankfully so, as their lipsticks are eligible for B2M and are far less costly than their other products. Speaking of which, I'm not a _MSF_-fiend like many _*MAC*_-addicts, but I have a respectable collection - that said, I scraped-up enough $ to pick-up the re-release of _Lightscapade_ tomorrow morning(!) to compare it to the _Danse _release (silly, I know).  Also, I love _Paint Pots_, but was overwhelmed by the numerous colors released that I decided to forgo buying even but one. This "all-or-nothing" attitude works well financially when I go with "nothing"; disastrous when it's "all"!


  Too bad a bout Runway Red, I am still waiting for mine. Maybe you can get one via Gone but not Forgotten?  Not a huge fan of MSFs either, but please do not tell anyone :lol: I love that you do not buy anything if you are overwhelmed. Sometimes collections here are good for 1-2 days only which gives you no time to think. And all is not really all, is it?


----------



## wandagreen (Oct 1, 2011)

It is my first time to visit your forum！ Great !


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi _wandagreen_!

  	Welcome to Specktra! In order for other members to reply to your post, select "*Start a New Thread*" under "*Welcome Forum*" and introduce yourself again. Because you selected "*Post a Reply*" instead of "*Start a New Thread*" in my original "*Welcome Forum*" thread/post, I'm most likely the only one that will reply to you! Everyone needs to meet you, not just me! Have fun exploring the site!








wandagreen said:


> It is my first time to visit your forum！ Great !


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi again _bis_!

  	Thanks for the suggestion! However, regarding *Estee Lauder*'s "*Gone But Not Forgotten* Service":
  	"...a search can only be done for products in a participating brand’s regular product line, not seasonal, promotional or limited-edition items."...
  	and currently, _Runaway Red _lipstick falls under LE items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Your _MSF _secret is safe with me...and you're absolutely correct about "_all is not really all_"! Thanks for the input!



bis said:


> I love that you do not buy anything if you are overwhelmed. Sometimes collections here are good for 1-2 days only which gives you no time to think. And all is not really all, is it?


----------



## bis (Oct 1, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> Hi again _bis_!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion! However, regarding *Estee Lauder*'s "*Gone But Not Forgotten* Service":
> "...a search can only be done for products in a participating brand’s regular product line, not seasonal, promotional or limited-edition items."...
> ...


  Damn, could you try it anyways? I thought some other girls tried it before.   Gosh, thanks for keeping my MSF secret safe :lol: I was worried for a moment


----------



## kristiana72 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## anne082 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------

